# To Steez or not to Steez



## DIESEL (Nov 26, 2012)

Looking for a new pair of pants so headed to the local shop to try out some yellow.. What yall think, super steez or too much?



Going to Killington this week so I need to grab something before then, what yall think?


----------



## ARSENALFAN (Apr 16, 2012)

Go grey if you can return them. :dunno:


----------



## Alkasquawlik (Jul 13, 2010)

Skittles. Taste the Rainbow.


----------



## DIESEL (Nov 26, 2012)

That's the other I was thinking, either grey or black xD

I didn't buy them yet I just wanted to see.. I'm fond of ordering things from the web


----------



## a4h Saint (Jan 24, 2013)

Pants = :thumbsup: , Jacket = :thumbsdown:

Why would you ask what others think? Ride what you like and keeps you warm :dunno::thumbsdown:


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

I rock bright or unique color gear, one because I like it and two because it makes me easy to find. :thumbsup: go yellow!


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

as long as you like it. who gives a fuck what others think.


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

I have the same jacket because it's great! 3L goretex and got it on sale for under $200. I have gray/silver pants and it goes well with it so does black.


----------



## DIESEL (Nov 26, 2012)

ekb18c said:


> I have the same jacket because it's great! 3L goretex and got it on sale for under $200. I have gray/silver pants and it goes well with it so does black.


Hahah yeah I got it for $180 or something on WhiskeyMilitia midway through the season last year, I absolutely love it it's so comfortable. I'm trying to find the Landvik TDS pants that go with it in Large, but everywhere seems to be sold out and nobody even has last years version anymore :thumbsdown:


----------

